
Tarsnap: Online backups for the truly paranoid - chunky1994
http://www.tarsnap.com/
======
xxdesmus
So...is there actually anything new here? Doesn't look like it.

~~~
cperciva
Nothing significant has changed on the Tarsnap website recently, no. I'm
guessing the submitter only just became aware of Tarsnap and didn't realize
how much it has been discussed around here already.

On the other hand, his account is almost 3 years old, so it would be
surprising if he had missed all the previous discussions. Either way though,
I'm not going to complain about getting some more traffic...

~~~
chunky1994
Yes, that is correct. I guess I was in too much of a hurry to share such an
awesome invention, maybe I should've done a quick search first.

Thank you very much for the product!

EDIT: Somehow, I'd completely missed all discussion on tarsnap.

~~~
cperciva
Glad you like it!

------
kjs3
If you like Tarsnap, you should really take a peak at the authors
crypto/security blog at
[http://www.daemonology.net/blog/](http://www.daemonology.net/blog/). He wrote
scrypt, and I've made
[http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2009-06-11-cryptographic-
rig...](http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2009-06-11-cryptographic-right-
answers.html) required reading for my development staff.

